# Verizon/Motorola krzr problem



## jtorassa (Jan 19, 2008)

I have a problem with my cell phone. It is a motorola krzr that I bought about a year ago. The problem is that occasionally (it is starting to get worse) it will take a long time for me to recieve a text message from someone. The time delay can range from a few minutes to several hours later. Would this be a problem with my cell phone or possibly a problem with my verizon service? If it is a problem with my phone is there something that I can do besides buying a new phone?


----------



## Clark76 (Jun 28, 2006)

Have you tried dialing *228 option 2? This will reprogram your phone to the existing towers. See if this helps.

If that does not help you could try taking it to a Verizon store explaining the problem and they may try re-flashing the OS onto the phone to see if this helps. This should be a free service that Verizon provides. Generally they need about a half an hour to do this. 

If this does not help then it will probably be a hardware issue. Then it is going to depend on if the device is still under warranty still or not as to your next step.


----------



## jtorassa (Jan 19, 2008)

Thanks for the help. Unfortunately I think I will have to get a new phone anyways. Unless you know of a reason for and a solution to the backlights on all my display screens suddenly stopped working?


----------

